# viper alarm 5904 install



## jmp_1978 (Mar 28, 2013)

i need some help with this im not sure what wires i need to use because i know all of the wire are not going to be use this is the wire diagram that came with it and i have look online for the one for my can i fine them but they do not tell me much i have a ford taurus 1998 wagon

VIPER ALARM & REMOTE START 5904V

Main Harness (H1), 6-pin connector:

H1/1 RED (+)12VDC CONSTANT INPUT

H1/2 BLACK (-) CHASSIS GROUND

H1/3 BROWN (+) SIREN OUTPUT

H1/4 WHITE/BROWN PARKING LIGHT ISOLATION WIRE - PIN 87a of onboard relay

H1/5 WHITE PARKING LIGHT OUTPUT

H1/6 ORANGE (-) 500mA GROUND WHEN ARMED OUTPUT





H2 Harness, 24-pin connector:

H2/1 PINK/WHITE (-) 200mA IGNITION/FLEX RELAY CONTROL OUTPUT

H2/2 BLUE/WHITE (-) 200mA 2ND STATUS /REAR DEFOGGER OUTPUT

H2/3 RED/WHITE (-) 200mA TRUNK RELEASE OUTPUT

H2/4 BLACK/YELLOW (-) 200mA DOME LIGHT OUTPUT

H2/5 DARK BLUE (-) 200mA STATUS OUTPUT

H2/6 WHITE/BLACK (-) 200mA AUX 3 OUTPUT

H2/7 WHITE/VIOLET (-) 200mA AUX 1 OUTPUT

H2/8 ORANGE/BLACK (-) 200mA AUX 4 OUTPUT

H2/9 GREY (-) HOOD PIN INPUT (N/C OR N/O)

H2/10 BLUE (-) TRUNK PIN/ INSTANT TRIGGER INPUT (N/C OR N/O)

H2/11 WHITE/BLUE ACTIVATION INPUT

H2/12 VIOLET/WHITE* TACHOMETER INPUT

H2/13 BLACK/WHITE** (-) NEUTRAL SAFETY INPUT

H2/14 GREEN/BLACK (-) 200mA OEM ALARM DISARM OUTPUT

H2/15 GREEN (-) DOOR INPUT

H2/16 BROWN/BLACK (-) 200mA HORN HONK OUTPUT

H2/17 PINK (-) 200mA IGNITION 1 OUTPUT

H2/18 VIOLET (+) DOOR INPUT

H2/19 VIOLET/BLACK (-) 200mA AUX 2 OUTPUT

H2/20 BROWN (+) BRAKE SHUTDOWN INPUT

H2/21 VIOLET/YELLOW (-) 200mA STARTER OUTPUT

H2/22 GREY/BLACK (-) DIESEL WAIT TO START INPUT

H2/23 ORANGE (-) 200mA ACCESSORY OUTPUT

H2/24 GREEN/WHITE (-) 200mA OEM ALARM ARM OUTPUT



Remote Start, (H3) 10-pin connector:



H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT

H3/2 RED/WHITE (87) FLEX RELAY +12V INPUT (30A FUSED)

H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT

H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)

H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)

H3/6 RED IGNITION 1 +12V INPUT (30A FUSED)

H3/7 PINK/WHITE (30) FLEX RELAY OUTPUT (car side of ign, acc or starter wire)

H3/8 PINK/BLACK (87a) FLEX RELAY INPUT (key side of ign, acc or starter wire if needed)

H3/9 RED/BLACK ACCESSORY/STARTER RELAY +12V INPUT (30A FUSED)

H3/10 NC No Connection



Door Lock, 3-pin connector:



1 BLUE (-) 500mA UNLOCK OUTPUT

2 EMPTY NOT USED

3 GREEN (-) 500mA LOCK OUTPUT


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You probably need to have someone else do this, here is a link to The12volt.com with your cars info. 
If the car shows a negative trigger on the door wire, then you can remove the positive door trigger wire on the alarm, etc. 
1998 Ford Taurus Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


----------

